# Black Monday – Inshore Roadtrip - 1/24/2011



## Cody_F

Nice Fish. Good Report


----------



## oysterbreath

Now THIS is an excellent post! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## phishphood

> Now THIS is an excellent post! Thanks for sharing!


I dunno. I'm a little disappointed.........that I wasn't there. 
That looks like a day most fishermen dream about.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Awesome Hammer!!!!! 
I've been wanting to catch a black drum for years now... I think you got my itch goin again...


----------



## jdavis

Holy crap that is awesome. I would have to pinch myself if i seen that.


----------



## Salty_South

Dude!! Awesome video, screensaver material!


----------



## SClay115

I love your fishing reports man. Always fun to read.


Steve


----------



## makin moves

that was a great read thanks for sharing. Oh btw great job


----------



## swaddict

glad you found them, great report and nice title [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## TidewateR

excellent report!!


----------



## dacuban1

bad ass bro good job!!! Good job on recording while surrounded by tails too. Nerves of steal!


----------



## HaMm3r

> Nice Fish. Good Report


Thank you!



> Now THIS is an excellent post! Thanks for sharing!


Appreciate that! It was an excellent day. 



> I dunno. I'm a little disappointed.........that I wasn't there.
> That looks like a day most fishermen dream about.


Hey, I kept suggesting WE needed to take your Caimen over there, but did you reciprocate?  ;D



> Awesome Hammer!!!!!
> I've been wanting to catch a black drum for years now... I think you got my itch goin again...


Really? You used to be the queen of Scottsmoor! I can't believe you never caught one.  Oh, and if that's one of those 7 year itches, give me a call.  ;D



> Holy crap that is awesome. I would have to pinch myself if i seen that.


Yeah, sometimes when the planets align just right, you get to experience something like this and it makes all the slow/bad days worth it. 



> Dude!! Awesome video, screensaver material!


  I was so afraid I'd spook them that I just had to capture a little of the school before I moved closer.



> I love your fishing reports man. Always fun to read.


Wow, thank you!  I wish I could spend more time creating and documenting these experiences, but it doesn't pay too good. :'(



> that was a great read thanks for sharing. Oh btw great job


Again, the kind words are much appreciated! 



> glad you found them, great report and nice title [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


Much obliged!  If I hadn't been so dead set on getting one on fly, who knows how many I could have caught. It would have been a banner day for sure. As it was, I almost fell overboard because there was so much drum slime on the decks. ;D



> excellent report!!


Thanks! 



> bad ass bro good job!!! Good job on recording while surrounded by tails too. Nerves of steal!


Really appreciate that!  Honestly, if I hadn't got it on film it would have just been words on a page, and I tend to tell some tall tales, so having proof is an important part of telling the story.


----------



## paint it black

Great report as always Hammer!!!

Love in the in depth write ups!


----------



## Flyline

This is an excellent report! These black drum are really nice in size.... now are u keeping your gheenoe highsider? ;D


----------



## HaMm3r

Thanks for the responses PIB and WS! I almost went again today, but couldn't clear my schedule enough to take the day off. Next week...



> now are u keeping your gheenoe highsider? ;D


Hmmm, I doubt it.  But I am enjoying having it in the garage on the trailer for a change, so that I can do some roadtrips with it.


----------

